# Eisfüsse Was macht man dagegen



## Celina (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

was mache ich gegen Eisfüsse. Hat jemand einen guten Tipp. Habe mir bei der letzten Tour fast die Füsse abgefroren????


----------



## HB76 (11. Dezember 2006)

SuFu und warm anziehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (11. Dezember 2006)

...und was ist mit permanent eisigen Extremitäten?


----------



## [email protected]!t (11. Dezember 2006)

ich gehöre auch zu den menschen die anziehen können was sie wollen, extremitäten frieren bei mir immer nach 1,5 bis 2 h ein.

ich versuchs mal mir beheizbaren solen...


----------



## Wenighaare (12. Dezember 2006)

Shimano SH-MW02 der macht warm...


----------



## Kettenschoner (12. Dezember 2006)

Ordentliche Socken/Strümpfe, eine Isolier-Einlegesohe und 4 mm Neopren-Überschuhe (Wetwalkers) - damit bleiben meine Füße (in normalen Schuhen - keine Winterschuhe) warm und trocken.


----------



## n70tester (12. Dezember 2006)

lasst euch doch von einer Frau an den Füßen lecken


----------



## Kettenschoner (12. Dezember 2006)

Schon 'mal ne Frau ans Bike geschraubt??


----------



## zaphodb520 (12. Dezember 2006)

Hab da mal so einen Bericht in der Glotze gesehen, bei dem es um den Zusammenhang zwischen Körperkerntemperatur und erfrierende Extremitäten bei Bergsteigern ging.
Fazit war: Wer sich nicht genug körperlich betätigt, bei dem sinkt die Körperkerntemperatur. Der Körper senkt dann selbstständig die Durchblutung der Extremitäten um ein Auskühlen des Körperkerns zu verhindern. 

D.h. mehr anstrengen und Du frierst nicht


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (12. Dezember 2006)

zaphodb520 schrieb:


> Hab da mal so einen Bericht in der Glotze gesehen, bei dem es um den Zusammenhang zwischen Körperkerntemperatur und erfrierende Extremitäten bei Bergsteigern ging.
> Fazit war: Wer sich nicht genug körperlich betätigt, bei dem sinkt die Körperkerntemperatur. Der Körper senkt dann selbstständig die Durchblutung der Extremitäten um ein Auskühlen des Körperkerns zu verhindern.
> 
> D.h. mehr anstrengen und Du frierst nicht



Stimmt im Prinzip ja schon, aber die Füße sind halt einfach extrem der Kälte ausgesetzt und oft auch noch nass. Am Fuß is ja nich viel Muskel der "warm hält". Die Überschuhe aus Neopren sind auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen !
Fahre auch mit Neoprenhandschuhen >>>> keine kalten Flossen


----------



## Eddigofast (12. Dezember 2006)

Im Winter fahre ich mit Winterschuhen ,im Moment mit Northwave Arctic, sind zwar Wärmetechnisch keine offenbarung, aber sie halten trocken, dazu dicke Skisocken. Dazu habe ich meine Klickis abgebaut und fahre Bärentatzen, damit man die Fußposition mal etwas verändern kann. Andererseits empfehle ich Dir auch mal in steileren Anstiegen zu laufen/schieben um die Durchblutung zu fördern, oder einfach mal zwischendurch auf der Stelle hüpfen und die Zehen bewegen. Noch etwas zu den Klickis: An dieser Stelle hat man die schlechteste Isolation im Schuh und die Kälte kriecht regelrecht in den Fuß, wer nicht drauf verzichten möchte sollte dort gut Isolieren. Unter null Grad geh ich aufs Sofa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ebrias (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab im Moment normale Sommerschuhe und benutze dazu Neoprenüberschuhe. Das Problem ist aber, das ich Mühe habe in die Klicks zu kommen. Benutze das Shimano PD-545 mit dem Kunstoffkäfig rundrum. Finde das Handling so sehr mühsam, auch bei kurzen Tragestrecken findet man mit Überschuhen praktisch keinen halt. Wenns mal Schnee hat, ist's sowieso aus...

Habt ihr mit Überschuhen keine Schwierigkeiten? Oder fahrt ich einfach im Winter keine Klickpedal?

Wie sieht das denn aus, wenn man z.B. den Shimano Winderschuh SH-MW02 hätte, kann man dann auf die Überschuhe verzichten? Gibt der als solches schon warm genug? Das letzte was ich wollte, wäre wenn ich die doch sehr teuren Winterschuhe zulegen würde, und dann trotzdem noch Überschuhe bräuchte. 

Danke für Meinungen.

Gruss

Ebrias


----------



## Kettenschoner (12. Dezember 2006)

Winterschuhe *und* Überschuhe? Erstes glaube ich, dass die fetten Winterlatschen gar nicht in die Überschuhe hineinpassen und zweitens wird man das so wohl in unseren Gefilden gar nicht brauchen. Entweder Winter- oder Überschuhe. Und für die ganz verfrorenen Genossen, gibt's beim Kaffeeröster Heizsohlen für knapp 40 Euro.

_Heizsohlenfahren_ hat dann ungefähr die Bedeutung von Schattenparker/Turnbeutelvergesser oder gar Frauenversteher!


----------



## Wenighaare (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo ich fahre die SH-MW02 mit clickpedalen und es ist klasse warm auch bei unter 0Grad. Trocken halten die auch, gibts grad bei http://www.bike-discount.de/ im Angebot. 129 statt 179.


----------



## Lanoss (12. Dezember 2006)

ich habe in meinen Click schuhen eine isolierzwischensohle reingebastelt weil der cleat doch ne ziemliche kältebrücke ist.


----------



## speichenprof (12. Dezember 2006)

Kalte Füße hab ich von eigentlich durchgehend von November bis März.
Für erträglich kalte Füße auf dem Bike hab' ich folgende Varianten:

- Erstmal ist es wichtig, dass die Beine gut warmgehalten werden; das Volumen-Oberflächenverhältnis ist wie auch bei den Armen hier ungünstig. Also am besten eine Windstopper-Hose oder sowas anziehen.

- "gute" Socken: Ich finde die "Lana Merinos" von Assos sehr gut.

- Schuhe nicht so fest zumachen, um die Zirkulation zu gewährleisten.

- Passende Überschuhe benutzen. Hier liegt wohl das größte Problem. Viele Überschuhe sind recht lieblos entworfen und es zieht richtig durch.
Die müssen einfach vernünftig sitzen, ansonsten bingen auch 7 mm Neopren nichts...

- Dann noch ein Tipp für Leute mit etwas Platz in den Radschuhen.
Gegen die Kälte von unten hilft eine sauber ausgeschnittene Unter-Einlage aus stabiler Luftpolsterfolie. Einfach mit 2-seitigem Klebeband unter die Schuh-Einlage kleben und mit der Schere sauber drumrum schneiden. 
Gibt am Anfang ein etwas komisches Standgefühl, hilft aber ganz gut.

- Pedale mit Kunststoffkörper (z. B. Time) vermindern durch deren schlechtere Wärmeleitung den Wärmestrom auch nochmals geringfügig...


Die Sache mit dem mehr anstrengen kannst Du vergessen, man ist da eher erblich disponiert und hat halt einfach Eisfüße.
Bei Frauen gibt es an den Händen ja auch das sogenannte Raynaud-Syndrom; eine Durchblutungsstörung, die bisweilen sogar die Tastwahrnehmung beeinträchtigt und zu regelrecht blauen Fingernägeln führen kann.
Vielleicht gits ja nen Arzt im Forum, der dazu noch etwas beitragen kann...

Viele Grüße, speichenprof


----------



## Celina (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo @ all,

erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und Anregungen. Werde so einiges mal ausprobieren. Habe mir schon ein paar gute warme Bikesocken gekauft. Das mit der Einlage werde ich als nächstes probieren....................

Ich fahre auch mit Klicks, nach ca. 4 Std. bei der Abfahrt fangen meine Füsse dann an einzufrieren. 

Den Bericht im Fernseh habe ich auch gesehen und leider ist es bei uns Frauen eben so, dass wir schnelle an den Extremitäten abkühlen.

Vielleicht sollte ich ja auch ab und zu mal neben dem Rad herlaufen *grins*

Okay vielen, vielen Dank nochmals an Alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
gestern bei 0° - 3° Temp. und 4h Fahrzeit bin ich wie folgt gefahren...

Normale Bike Socken, darüber Goretex Socken (GORE-Bike) mit Sidi Radschuhe (Sommer) darüber die Shimano Überschuhe "TOP"







GORE Windstopper Beinlinge, 3viertel Hose(warm), langes Falke Funktionsunterhemd, darüber GORE Windstopper Ärmlinge, Langes warmes Trikot, Windstopper Weste, Windstopper Kappe unterm Helm....FERDDICH..!
2paar Handschuhe 1x 2mm Neopren (Tauchhandschuhe) und Dainese Sommer RAD-MTB-Handschuhe

Keine kalten Füße etc....nur das andere Teil hat sich stets im "GEHÄUSE" zurück gezogen....


----------



## Michael Night (12. Dezember 2006)

Gude.

Also, ich hab mir aus Wellpappe und Alufolie Einlegesohlen gebastelt (Hey! Wer hat da gelacht ??). Das war letztes Jahr im Winter. Dieses Jahr hab ich mir welche vom Kaffee-Röster gekauft. Die tragen in den Schuhen wesentlich dicker auf als die Pappe.
Schlecht gefahren bin ich mit der Pappe nicht. Ich hab die fertig-Sohlen aber im Markt gesehen und dachte:"Scheiss auf die 4 Eus."
Über meinen "Winterschuhen" (diese Shimano Wildleder-Dinger ((?) ) trage ich Neoprenmützen. Die muss man aber leider jedes Jahr neu kaufen, weil die dinger -bekannterweise- schnell frecken. 
Socken hab ich keine speziellen außer einem Paar Gore (keine Winter).


----------



## dkc-live (12. Dezember 2006)

die heizsocken von pearl sind der letzte scheiß... da kannst du dir auch sporadisch in die schuhe pinkeln ... das hält genauso warm -> gehen zurück


----------



## dinosaur (12. Dezember 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/219322/cat/500/ppuser/30251  

"Darfs ein Päckchen Kaffee dazu sein?"


----------



## schnellejugend (12. Dezember 2006)

> Ich fahre auch mit Klicks, nach ca. 4 Std. bei der Abfahrt fangen meine Füsse dann an einzufrieren.


Hast du sie noch alle? Nach der Zeit in der Kälte bereite ich mich ernsthaft auf mein Ableben vor. Und? Jammer ich hier rum....


----------



## Ebrias (12. Dezember 2006)

Danke euch für die Antworten. Der Preis beim Bike-Discount für die Shimanos klingt einigermassen vernünftig.

Gruss

Ebrias


----------



## schnellejugend (12. Dezember 2006)

Keine Ursache, bin immer froh wenn ich helfen kann.


----------



## Celina (12. Dezember 2006)

Was kostet denn so ein Shimano Überschuh????? Sieht ja gut aus.;-)


----------



## Celina (12. Dezember 2006)

Habe ich gerade gefunden:

Shimano Regenüberschuh Race
Der Rennrad Überschuh für nasse Verhältnisse bietet den benötigten Schutz und Langlebigkeit. Er besteht aus 100% Polyamid Fleece mit PU Beschichtung, hat verschweißte Nähte, Sohlenklettverschluss für leichten Einstieg und eine verstärkte Schutzkappe an der Fußspitze. Neu ist eine extra Fleece Zeheneinlage sowie ein wasserabweisender Reißverschluss in Kombination mit einem neuen reflektierenden Gummi-Klettverschluss

29,90  
Preis inkl. MwSt. zzgl. Versandkosten
für Lieferungen nach Deutschland


----------



## Celina (12. Dezember 2006)

Neuer Bikeschuh für den Winter - dank GORE-TEX-Membran 100% wasserdicht und mit extrem hoher Atmungsaktivität!

http://www.bike24.net/images/products/p044834.jpg

Jaws-Sohle aus hochwertigem Zytel-Nylon von DuPont mit speziellem Profil für besten Halt in jeder Situation. Schmutzgeschützter Klett-Schnellverschluss. Ultra-Y Ferse für beste Umhüllung, maximalen Halt und hervorragenden Ausziehschutz. Im vorderen Bereich können zusätzlich Stollen angebracht werden.   

     Produktname:       Northwave Celsius J GTX Winterschuh 

Hersteller:       Northwave 

Artikelnummer:       NOR516014 

Produkt-ID des Herstellers:       80162006  

Saison:       Herbst/Winter 2006  

Material:       Obermaterial Synthetik, Sohle Gummi  

Sohlennorm:       kompatibel mit allen gängigen MTB-Pedalsystemen  

Farbe:       schwarz, schwarz-weiß  

Für Damen/Herren/Unisex:       Unisex  

Einsatzgebiet:       Schlechtwetter/Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (12. Dezember 2006)

Den hier..oder...


----------



## Celina (12. Dezember 2006)

Jop, genau DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karstb (12. Dezember 2006)

Kannst mal bei Ebay nach Ã¤lteren, aber ungebrauchten Modellen von Gaerne Polar gucken. Habe meine letztes Jahr fÃ¼r 60â¬ gekauft. Bei Schnee und SChiebepassagen bzw. AbflÃ¼gen viel besser als Ãberschuhe. GrÃ¶Ãtes Problem bei Ãberschuhen sind die Cleats, und da ist es ganz egal, wie gut der rest der Ãberschuhe ist. Bei den Polar Schuhen gehen die Cleatschrauben nur von unten in die Sohle rein, aber nicht innen wieder heraus.
Wer hat denn da als Ort "Spanien" unterm Avatar angegeben? Da ist doch Sommer??


----------



## buntspecht (15. Dezember 2006)

ich bin zu geizig, um das geld für einen eigenen winterschuh auszugeben. solange keine schnee und eis liegt, nehm ich einen neoprenüberschuh. danach schnür ich mir die ollen wanderschuhe, damit ich auch mal g´scheit schieben kann.


----------



## Celina (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo KarstB,

Du hast Dich nicht verlesen oder ich mich vertan. Ich lebe in Spanien und auch hier wird es richtig kalt.
-----------------

Hallo Buntspecht,

du hast ja recht - eigentlich sind mir die Schuhe auch zu teuer. Vor allen Dingen ist es hier nicht sooooo lange sooooo kalt. In anderen Gefilden würde ich sie mir wohl über Ebay versuchen günstiger zu ersteigern.

Gruss aus dem verregnet, kalten Barcelona


----------



## hubabuba (15. Dezember 2006)

Was alles gut bei Eisfüssen ist wissen wir ja nun.
Viel wichtiger ist doch aber was gut zu Eisbein passt.
Ich finde Sauerkraut und Kartoffel, also der Klassiker, ist immernoch unschlagbar.
Halbscharfen Senf in rauhen Mengen gehört natürlich auch dazu.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Dezember 2006)

Auch mit Neopren-Überschuhen kann man kalte Füße bekommen! 
Tipp: Beim Bergauffahren die Dinger in den Rucksack, meist ist es raufzu eh warm und man hat keinen Windchill an den Füßen. Wenn nämlich die Socken total durchgeschwitzt und die Schuhe feucht sind, helfen auch die Überschuhe nix mehr. Erst oben dann die Überschuhe anziehen, dann bleiben die Füße einigermaßen warm. Aber leider bleibt auf längeren Strecken einfach doch die Kältebrücke am Cleat, da hilft dann auch die Wärme von oben nichts mehr. Ich habe noch keine Kombi gefunden, die auf längere Strecken hilft, bin aber auch extrem empfindlich und bekomme schon bei 10 Grad plus taube Füße (früher zuviel geraucht  )


----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. Dezember 2006)

ist zwar kein fuss, sollte aber ähnlich funktionieren


----------



## xbeam (15. Dezember 2006)

Das Wichtigste ist: Keine Baumwollsocken im Winter! Die halten die Feuchtigkeit (der Fuss hat die meisten Schweissdrüsen des Körpers). Wenn die Socken aber erstmal feucht sind, kann man drüber tragen was man will, dann wird´s halt kalt da unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Celina (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo CXFahrer, 

ab März wird es auch hier wieder wärmer. Dieses Jahr ist es aber auch hier erst sehr spät kalt geworden. Mal schauen ob sich das ganze nicht etwas nach hinten verschiebt.


----------



## Up&Down (15. Dezember 2006)

Im winter clickies ab, 

1. ist eh besser, wenns mal glatt wird und einen in sekundenbruchteilschnelle fällt

2. keine wärmebrücke

3. besser beim schieben, wenn doch mal mehr als 5 cm schnee liegen

ansonsten fahre ich im winter mit uralten (> 10 jahre) meindl-lederbergstiefeln, wenn unter 0 grad mit chemo-zehenwärmern. 4 std. ohne kalte füße für 2 eur - wo gibts das sonst noch ;-)

habe vorher auch all den hightechschei$$ probiert und IMMER an den füßen gefroren.

grüßle
u&d


----------



## scalpel69 (16. Dezember 2006)

Shimano Winderschuh SH-MW02 sind bei Kälte ideal. Über diese Schuhe noch Überschuhe drüber ziehen geht nicht, da kommmst du dann nicht mehr an der Kurbel vorbei. Ist ja auch nicht notwendig die Dinger sind warm und wasserdicht und trotzdem noch super bequem. Für 129 ein Top Angebot.


----------



## Rocky10 (17. Dezember 2006)

karstb schrieb:


> Kannst mal bei Ebay nach älteren, aber ungebrauchten Modellen von Gaerne Polar gucken. Habe meine letztes Jahr für 60 gekauft. Bei Schnee und SChiebepassagen bzw. Abflügen viel besser als Überschuhe. Größtes Problem bei Überschuhen sind die Cleats, und da ist es ganz egal, wie gut der rest der Überschuhe ist. Bei den Polar Schuhen gehen die Cleatschrauben nur von unten in die Sohle rein, aber nicht innen wieder heraus.
> Wer hat denn da als Ort "Spanien" unterm Avatar angegeben? Da ist doch Sommer??



Hallo
Ich fahre den Polar seit 3 Jahren.....er wird seinem Namen gerecht.....immer Polarmässig-saukalte-Winterfüsse. 
Fazit: Absoluter Fehlkauf, nicht zu empfehlen gegen Kälte. Allerdings ein guter Regenschuh, da weitgegend Wasserdicht.


----------



## schnellejugend (17. Dezember 2006)

Die Gaerne sind von der Passform einfach nicht für meine Füsse gemacht. Die sind vorne leider zu schmal für meine Füsse. Deswegen kann ich eigtl. nicht sagen ob sie taugen würden.


----------



## Stifta (17. Dezember 2006)

Ich fahr den Gaerne Winterschuh schon einige Winter lang und fühl mich wohl damit, man sollte aber bedenken, wo kein Wasser reinkommt kommt auch weniger Feuchtigkeit raus, d.h. mann sollte auch ohne Schweissfüße nach spätestens 3-4 Stunden Socken wechseln,um somit dem Auskühlen durch nasse Fuße vorzubeügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (17. Dezember 2006)

bei mehr als 45 minuten unterhalb 5° C:


große plattformpedale ranschrauben
mit dicken wintersocken in den laden laufen und
diese (oder ähnliche) winterstiefel kaufen


----------



## maxa (17. Dezember 2006)

1. Keine Neoprenüberschuhe kaufen ( ist ne kurze Frage der Zeit, wann die kaputtgehen. 

2. EuroTex Überschuhe für 29,90 kaufen ( Cordura Oberfläche und Klettverschluss, absolut wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv, hervorragend verarbeitet incl. super Sohle mit Cleat-Aussparung ) 

3. Trotz Warmduscher Meinung, beheizbare Einlegesohlen von Mematec oder Thermic kaufen. 

4. Normale Sommerschuhe anziehen und ganz dünne Socken. 

Wer dann noch bei 2-3 Stunden und bei bis zu  - 20 Grad friert, hat mein Beileid.


----------



## Stevens Racer (17. Dezember 2006)

Celina schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was mache ich gegen Eisfüsse. Hat jemand einen guten Tipp. Habe mir bei der letzten Tour fast die Füsse abgefroren????



bei pearl gibts die elektrischen schuhheizungen voll billig


----------



## dkc-live (17. Dezember 2006)

37 euro oder so. auf jedenfall halten die ahndschuhe aus der serie sauwarm. bei 0° schwitze ich da wie ast


----------



## Raschw (17. Dezember 2006)

Es gibt beim AngelzubehÃ¶r Thermopads. Die sind in Folie eingeschweiÃt
Nach dem aufreissen werden die warm. kostet 0,50â¬ je StÃ¼ck und halten 6 Stunden.


----------



## Celina (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo @ all,

vielen Dank für die vielen, vielen tollen Tipps. So werde ich den Winter wohl doch noch warmen Fusses überleben.

DANKE


----------



## wurstendbinder (17. Dezember 2006)

zum thema kälte in spanien:

spanien ist von der "landesdurchschnittsseehöhe" (ein zugegeben sehr theoretischer statistik-wert) das zweithöchste land europas (nach der schweiz);
in der provinzhauptstadt soria zb liegt sicherlich öfter schnee als in köln oder bremen
im juni 2004 habe ich dort in der gegend bei frühtemperaturen von 3-4° C mit klammen fingern tee auf meinen MSR-XGK gekocht (auf ca. 1100müM)

soviel dazu

zum thema des threads:

meine neoprenüberschuhe sind 11 jahre alt. sie haben zwar ein paar schrammen von 2, 3 stürzen, aber sie halten.

wenn's wirklich kalt wird (<<5° C) sieht mein verfahren so aus:
1. dicke skisocken
2. alufolie unter die sohle und um die zehen
3. stinknormaler sommerschuh
4. eine dicke lage zeitung über den vorfuß
5. und zum abschluss den besagten neopren-schuh drüber

fertig & ausreichend warm

ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich nicht auf die idee kommen würde, bei -5° C 4 oder 5h touren zu unternehmen; da ist nach 2 - 2 1/2 h sense

gruß,
greg


----------



## langlang (18. Dezember 2006)

Stevens Racer schrieb:


> bei pearl gibts die elektrischen schuhheizungen voll billig



Hallo,

hast du einen Link dazu?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kettenschoner (18. Dezember 2006)

Bei Tchibo gibt's die Sohlen für 39 Euro. Ein Bekannter hat sie und ist zufrieden damit!


----------



## maxa (18. Dezember 2006)

Kleiner Tipp für längere Freude an den Sohlen.

1.  Heizsohlen mit auswechselbaren Akkus kaufen ( Mematec oder Thermic )

2. Verlängerungskabel mitbestellen, dann sind die Regler am Gürtel oder ähnliches einhakbar und jederzeit schnell zugänglich und verstellbar )

Alles andere ( z.B. am Schuh befestigen) macht auf dauer keinen Sinn und kein Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorben (18. Dezember 2006)

Das einzig Wahre sind meiner Meinung nach richtige Winterschuhe. Ich hab mir letzten Winter welche von Shimano zugelegt und seitdem nie mehr Probleme mit kalten Füßen gehabt.


----------



## Kettenschoner (19. Dezember 2006)

maxa schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp für längere Freude an den Sohlen.
> 
> 1.  Heizsohlen mit auswechselbaren Akkus kaufen ( Mematec oder Thermic )
> 
> ...



Da kommen dann sicher bald auch die "Bastler" aus der Lampenecke auf den Plan! 
Dann gibt's den ultimativen Akku mit welchem man über den kompletten Winter warme Füsse hat! Und mit Überspannung kann man unterwegs auch den Glühwein heißmachen oder Würstchen braten...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Dezember 2006)

Die Akkus wieder aufladen könnte man doch mit nem Dynamo betreiben, dann kann man auch längere Touren fahren!


----------



## flyingscot (20. Dezember 2006)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande:

Wenn die Füße/Hände kalt werden, obwohl diese "dick" eingepackt sind beginnt er Körper mit der Zentralisierung der Blutversorgung, d.h. die Durckblutung in die Extremitäten wird wegen der Kälte verringert. Dadurch kann die Körperkerntemperatur in "wichtigeren" Bereichen (Rumpf, Kopf) gehalten werden.

Dieser Effekt tritt auch häufig auf, wenn der Kopf nicht genügend warm eingepackt wird. Das merkt man am Kopf dann nicht unbedingt, da dieser ja "wichtig" ist und demnach die Durchblutung nicht abnimmt. Die Füße/Hände bekommen das dann aber zu spüren.

D.h.: Hände und Füße gut einpacken, aber die Mütze/Fleece-Haube unterm Helm/Helmüberzug nicht vergessen!


----------



## Wenighaare (21. Dezember 2006)

Habe noch was geniales zum Nikolaus bekommen:

http://www.yatego.com/lammfell/p,44...gesohlen?sid=05Y1166705659Ydbfcebec2c87ac3dc2

diese Schuheinlage macht den Winter und die Kälte noch erträglicher. Ist echt der Hit! Diese Einlage in meinen Shimano Allwetterschuhen, top! Heute bei 3 Grad Nieselregen und drei Stunden fahrt, wunderbar!


----------



## Der Toni (21. Dezember 2006)

Thorben schrieb:


> Das einzig Wahre sind meiner Meinung nach richtige Winterschuhe. Ich hab mir letzten Winter welche von Shimano zugelegt und seitdem nie mehr Probleme mit kalten Füßen gehabt.



Genau so ist es. Alles andere ist killefit.
Ich habe seit Jahren welche von Nalini. Sind günstig und wirklich top (warm und trocken).


----------



## schnellejugend (21. Dezember 2006)

Kettenschoner schrieb:


> Da kommen dann sicher bald auch die "Bastler" aus der Lampenecke auf den Plan!
> Dann gibt's den ultimativen Akku mit welchem man über den kompletten Winter warme Füsse hat! Und mit Überspannung kann man unterwegs auch den Glühwein heißmachen oder Würstchen braten...




Sowas machen die nicht:oder doch?


----------



## smohr (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab mir im Herbst 2005 den Shimano SH-W 101 zugelegt und ohne den
guten Überschuh den ich jetzt gab, hatte ich nach 1 1/2h kalte Füsse.
Ausserdem ist er nicht Wasserdicht bei den Nähten!

Ich hoffe der hier beschriebene SH-MW 02 ist da besser. Ist ja als Allwetter-Schuh
ausgeschrieben.

Den Überschuh ist in post #18 zu sehen. Ist Wasserdicht(in der Dusche getestet)


----------



## FrankyB (22. Dezember 2006)

Die Schuhe sind nicht der einzige Punkt,
probiert es mal mit Beinlingen, dann kommt wärmeres Blut in die Füße!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth Timo (22. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
ich hab mir kürzlich die Shimano Regen-Überschuhe (sehen aus wie die hier geposteten "Top", ich glaube der einzige Unterschied ist der Einstieg) geholt.

Erstmal war ich total hin und weg, wie schön warm man doch selbst mit Sommerschuhen (SH-M 120) unterwegs sein kann. Bei der zweiten Ausfahrt (da waren's vielleicht so 8 °) fiel mir aber schon auf, dass nach einer Weile sich wieder eine leichte Kälte einstellte (Ich fahre ca 2,5 Stunden).

Ich habe mir jetzt die SH-MW02 geholt und bin begeistert. Gestern waren's hier unter 6° als ich losgefahren bin, und ich habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt auch nur luftige Füße gehabt, und dabei habe ich normale Tennissocken angezogen und auch noch keine extra Einlegesohlen oder so drin gehabt. Im Moment bin ich also recht zuversichtlich, dass der Schuh auch noch einige Grad darunter aushält.

Vom Prinzip her gut finde ich beim SH-MW02, dass die Cleat-Platten unterhalb der isolierenden Gummischicht liegen, sozusagen also fest eingebaut sind, anders als z.B. bei meinen Sommerschuhen, wo das ganze Fahrrad als Kühlkörper gewirkt hat  

Btw., meine Überschuhe habe ich gleich nach 2 Tagen schön an einem Stein demoliert , dabei ecke ich sonst nie irgendwo an...

Viele Grüße und Frohe Weihnachten! hohoho... ;-)
Timo


----------



## black pearl (24. Dezember 2006)

Noch etwas zu den Klickis: An dieser Stelle hat man die schlechteste Isolation im Schuh und die Kälte kriecht regelrecht in den Fuß, wer nicht drauf verzichten möchte sollte dort gut Isolieren.

Wie isolierst du denn die Kältebrücke durch die Klickies?
Ich habe es mit einer Thermosohle (mit Alubeschichtung), Windstopper-Socken und Neopren-Überschuhen versucht?
Danke für deinen Tip im voraus.
black pearl


----------



## black pearl (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Celina,

bei Eisfüssen kann man (glaube ich) nicht viel machen:

Mir hat am meisten eine sehr lockere Schnürung am Schuh geholfen. Ohne es zu bemerken, habe ich meist den Schuh zu fest geschnürt. Dadurch war die Durchblutung (im Sommer nicht spürbar) eingeschränkt. Außerdem fahre ich im Winter mit Thermosohlen (auf einer Seite Alu-beschichtet) und bei Nässe mit Neopren-Überschuhen.
Bei wirklich tiefen Temperaturen hilft das aber nicht viel: Die Klickies stellen eine Kältebrücke dar, die dem Fuß Wärme entzieht.

Die beiden nächsten Möglichkeiten wären: richtige Winterschuhe und beheizte Sohlen (habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert).
Falls du mittlerweile eine Lösung für die Kältebrücke durch die Cleats gefunden hast, wäre ich dir für einen Ratschlag dankbar.


----------



## Sportsfreund 65 (25. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
Wer hat gute Erfahrung mit beheizten Sohlen gemacht?
Hatte letztes Jahr die von Tschibo - Schrott - 

Wer kann eine gute Adresse ( bitte nur aus eigener Erfahrung ) nennen??

Danke


----------



## karmakiller (25. Dezember 2006)

wieso Schrott ? womit warst du denn unzufrieden ? 
die von therm-ic werdein immer wieder empfohlen


----------



## Sportsfreund 65 (25. Dezember 2006)

sorry, aber 5cm Heizfläche kannst du wohl vergessen

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (26. Dezember 2006)

sie heizt halt an den Zehen, für meine Füsse reicht es  
aber jeder Jeck is anders...
wie gesagt, kannst ja mal die Suchfunktion zu therm-ic benutzen und dich auf deren Homepage umsehen
hört man viel Gutes von


----------



## tjp (26. Dezember 2006)

black pearl schrieb:


> Die beiden nächsten Möglichkeiten wären: richtige Winterschuhe und beheizte Sohlen (habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert).


Auf die beheizten Sohlen kann man verzichten. Richtige Winterschuhe mit Einlegesohlen und dicken Socken sind meiner Erfahrung nach vollkommen ausreichend. Ich habe eine Paar Gaerne Polar, die ich leider eine Nummer zu klein gekauft habe. Daher kann ich sie nur ohne Einlegesohlen fahren (mit Einlegesohlen sind die Füße ebenfalls nach 1h Stunde kalt), definitiv zu kalt. Ich benutze sie nur als Schlechtwetterschuhe. Mit Überschuhen habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, bringt bei mir schlichtweg gar nichts. Nach 1/2h kühlen die Füße aus und nach einer 1h sind sie kalt. Blaue Fußzehen müssen nicht sein.

Darauf hin habe ich mir noch ein paar Lake gekauft (diesmal in der richtigen Größe!) - super. Auch nach 2,5h Stunden sind die Füße warm. Der einzige Fehler der Lake, sie sind richtig teuer. Die Gaerne Eskimo machen ebenfalls einen soliden Eindruck. Sie habe im Gegensatz zu den Polar einen Außen- und Innenschuh und haben keine Klettverschlüsse. Ich hätte sie gerne genommen, wenn sie in passender Größe vorrätig gewesen wären. Aber nochmals eine falsche Größe muß nicht sein.

Vor dem Kauf unbedingt die Schuhe anprobieren das möglichst am Nachmittag, da dann die Füße breiter sind, und auf gar keinen Fall die dicken Socken sowie Einlegesohlen vergessen. So müssen die Schuhe sitzen, aber dürfen nichts abschnüren.


----------



## ctwitt (26. Dezember 2006)

Wir sind "leider" alle nicht gleich. Ein Freund von mir fährt bei 0 Grad mit dünnen Handschuhen und Sommerschuhen mit dicken Strümpfen. Bei der selben Ausfahrt über drei Stunden benötige ich dicke Handschuhe; Winterschuhe mit Tschibo Heizsohle und Warme Stulpen. 

Also was für den einen ausreicht ist für den anderen noch lange nicht warm!


----------



## Dörck (28. Dezember 2006)

Hat schon jemand daran gedacht die Metalschrauben aus den Klickies gegen welche aus Kunststoff auszutauschen um die Wärmeleitung zu unterbrechen?
Hab das aber noch nicht ausprobiert!


----------



## tjp (28. Dezember 2006)

Dörck schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand daran gedacht die Metalschrauben aus den Klickies gegen welche aus Kunststoff auszutauschen um die Wärmeleitung zu unterbrechen?


Warum sind die Schrauben wohl aus Stahl? Denk mal über die Zugkräfte an den zwei Schrauben nach.


----------



## tjp (28. Dezember 2006)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Winterschuhe mit Tschibo Heizsohle


Um was für Schuhe handelt es sich?


----------



## Dörck (29. Dezember 2006)

tjp schrieb:


> Warum sind die Schrauben wohl aus Stahl? Denk mal über die Zugkräfte an den zwei Schrauben nach.



Kommt drauf an welchen Kunststoff zu auswahl hat. Ich hab da nämlich einen extrem harten Kunststoff. Ich werd sobald die Drehbank wieder einsatzbereit ist mal ein paar Schrauben herstellen.


----------



## tjp (29. Dezember 2006)

Dörck schrieb:


> Ich hab da nämlich einen extrem harten Kunststoff.


Die Härte sagt noch nicht viel über die Zugfestigkeit aus, sprödes Material ist auch hart.


----------



## the.saint (30. Dezember 2006)

tjp schrieb:


> Die Härte sagt noch nicht viel über die Zugfestigkeit aus, sprödes Material ist auch hart.



genau meistens sogar härter, außerdem begünstigen tiefe temperaturen (insbesondere bei kunststoffen) nen sprödbruch da die ihre eigenschaften mit der temperatur gerne verändern...ich denke shimano usw. haben da sicherlich schon etliche untersuchungen durchgeführt

die dauerfestigkeit dürfte sicherlich auch sehr schlecht aussehen....viel spaß beim gewinde ausbohren


----------



## hubihead (7. Januar 2007)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Im Winter fahre ich mit Winterschuhen ,im Moment mit Northwave Arctic, sind zwar Wärmetechnisch keine offenbarung, aber sie halten trocken, dazu dicke Skisocken. Dazu habe ich meine Klickis abgebaut und fahre Bärentatzen, damit man die Fußposition mal etwas verändern kann. Andererseits empfehle ich Dir auch mal in steileren Anstiegen zu laufen/schieben um die Durchblutung zu fördern, oder einfach mal zwischendurch auf der Stelle hüpfen und die Zehen bewegen. Noch etwas zu den Klickis: An dieser Stelle hat man die schlechteste Isolation im Schuh und die Kälte kriecht regelrecht in den Fuß, wer nicht drauf verzichten möchte sollte dort gut Isolieren. Unter null Grad geh ich aufs Sofa!




naja aber ich möchte ja biken und nicht hüpfen oder schieben  

also lieber neopren überschuhe hab welche und empfehle die auch weiter  da kannst auch beim Kauf nichts falsch  machen hauptsache dickes neopren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth Timo (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

leicht off-topic, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen wie lange Neopren-Überschuhe halten!

Ich habe die Shimano Regen-MTB-Überschuhe (dünnes Material mit so einer Gummi-Beschichtung), und die haben sich nach 120 km bereits zerlegt  

Wäre nett, wenn es da was Haltbareres gäbe (, für das ich dann auch schon den passenden Neopren-Kleber von den Neoprenanzügen für's Segeln hätte)

Thx
Timo


----------



## hubihead (7. Januar 2007)

also meine hab ich jetzt diese saison gefahren und bei der transalp haben scho unten gebrauchspuren aber der funktion tuts noch keinen abbruch aber ich denk mal so 2jahre müssten die scho halten.


----------



## Darth Timo (7. Januar 2007)

Prima, danke.
Es war echt zum Mäuse melken. Meine Shimano waren 2 Tage alt, ich will in die Straße Richtung Heimat einbiegen, und komme mit dem Schuh an einen Stein...
Der Überschuh sieht jetzt aus wie die Titanic


----------

